
Thieves Stole $1million From Bitcoin Bank - SonicSoul
http://www.businessinsider.com/thieves-stole-1million-from-bitcoin-bank-2013-11
======
officialjunk
just because people don't know what bitcoin is, doesn't mean they need to
mislabel a payment processing center as a bank... are we going to start
calling authorize.net a bank now too? no!

